# Exodus 4



## Scott Shahan (Jun 6, 2006)

verse 24 why does God want to kill Moses?? What is going on in verse 24-26????

21 And the Lord said to Moses, "œWhen you go back to Egypt, see that you do before Pharaoh all the miracles that I have put in your power. But I will harden his heart, so that he will not let the people go. 22 Then you shall say to Pharaoh, "˜Thus says the Lord, Israel is my firstborn son, 23 and I say to you, "œLet my son go that he may serve me." If you refuse to let him go, behold, I will kill your firstborn son.´"

24 At a lodging place on the way the Lord met him and sought to put him to death. 25 Then Zipporah took a flint and cut off her son's foreskin and touched Moses' [3] feet with it and said, "œSurely you are a bridegroom of blood to me!" 26 So he let him alone. It was then that she said, "œA bridegroom of blood," because of the circumcision.


----------



## Puddleglum (Jun 7, 2006)

It seems like Moses hadn't circumcised his son - which was a command that he should have known about - so maybe he was being willlfully disobediant in not circumcising him? 
I'm curious about the timing . . . why did God chose that particular time to make it an issue?


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Puddleglum_
> It seems like Moses hadn't circumcised his son - which was a command that he should have known about - so maybe he was being willlfully disobediant in not circumcising him?
> I'm curious about the timing . . . why did God chose that particular time to make it an issue?




"I'm curious about the timing . . . why did God chose that particular time to make it an issue?" 

That is a good question........ Is there a law that is mentioned that says, if a son was not circumcised it was death to the parent???


----------



## Scott Bushey (Jun 7, 2006)

Genesis 17:10-14 10 "This is My covenant, which you shall keep, between Me and you and your descendants after you: every male among you shall be circumcised. 11 "And you shall be circumcised in the flesh of your foreskin; and it shall be the sign of the covenant between Me and you. 12 "And every male among you who is eight days old shall be circumcised throughout your generations, a servant who is born in the house or who is bought with money from any foreigner, who is not of your descendants. 13 "A servant who is born in your house or who is bought with your money shall surely be circumcised; thus shall My covenant be in your flesh for an everlasting covenant. 14 "But an uncircumcised male who is not circumcised in the flesh of his foreskin, that person shall be cut off from his people; he has broken My covenant."

<03772> tr;K' (karath) (503c)
Meaning: to cut off, cut down
Origin: a prim. root
Usage: beams(3), cease(m)(1), chewed(1), completely cut off(1), covenanted(1), cut(10), cut down(26), cut off(138), cuts(1), cuts off(4), cutter(1), destroy(1), *destroyed(*m)(3), fail(1),* kill*(m)(1), lack(m)(8), made(51), make(32), makes(1), making(2), making in writing(1), perish(1).

Notes: (a) Exo 4:24-26 

Genesis 2:16-17 16 And the LORD God commanded the man, saying, "From any tree of the garden you may eat freely; 17 but from the tree of the knowledge of good and evil you shall not eat, for in the day that you eat from it you shall surely die."

Adam died spiritually; as well, if not for Zipporahs rebuke and Moses repentance, he would have apostasized the faith and been cut off.

[Edited on 6-7-2006 by Scott Bushey]


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 7, 2006)

http://www.puritanboard.com/forum/viewthread.php?tid=16854#pid233349


----------



## Scott Shahan (Jun 7, 2006)

thanks guys; it makes sense to me now.


----------

